# Ibanez RGD7, Video...



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 15, 2010)

With the Guitarist of Emmure

Ibanez.com | Welcome to Ibanez News: Your Source For All Things Ibanez


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome guitar. Thats definitly my favorite thing to come out of winter NAMM.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the HUGE cutaway behind the lower horn, It's needed on all Rg's


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm fucking sold.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 15, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I like the HUGE cutaway behind the lower horn, It's needed on all Rg's



I do too. Im really liking this RDG, everything is great accept for the color. But guessing about the price range, I wouldn't have enough cash to buy the guitar, new pickups, AND have it refined.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm getting one, stat


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 15, 2010)

I fuckin love that guitar, even in black, the vid helps to see it better.
I did not know that guy/band, I will google it, but for now...I hate what he done with the guitar, I think everyone here could do a better demostration, even me! (I`m a bad player) sound like a kid trying his first korn riffes, c`mon ibanez, give more time to this man so he can shoot a better vid.


----------



## audibleE (Jan 15, 2010)

I just blew a load of children in my slacks.


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Jan 15, 2010)

For some reason this video just doesn't wanna come up for me. All i'm getting is a white box


----------



## NDG (Jan 15, 2010)

Guitar looks nice, but what a horrible demonstration


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 15, 2010)

I dig the angled output jack too, like on the JEMs. I havent been following Ibanez lately, is that something new they are doing with alot of guitars? Or is it specific to the RGD line?


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 15, 2010)

FearFactoryDBCR said:


> For some reason this video just doesn't wanna come up for me. All i'm getting is a white box



Might be the same problem I had a few days ago with the adobe flash update not working. I had to uninstall it completely then install it with the new installer instead of trying to update it. Also make sure everything that uses flash it closed when you do it. 

On topic:

That thing is pretty dang sweet. I definitely want to try one out. Although the RGA8 is still looking like the guitar I want in 2010


----------



## etohk (Jan 15, 2010)

How much are these going to retail for?


----------



## Metalus (Jan 15, 2010)

I definitely wanna try one. Im digging the cutaways as well as the curves at the top


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jan 15, 2010)

trading my mtm1 in for one and putting q-tuners in. end of story.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks awesome, wish it was mahogany but we can't have it all. Would've preferred someone else doing the demo though, that didn't really show it off, but Emmure are okay.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 15, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I like the HUGE cutaway behind the lower horn, It's needed on all Rg's


Holy shit +1 on that.


etohk said:


> How much are these going to retail for?


Some people are saying between 900~1000usd new. In the UK they're 999eur


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Jan 15, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Might be the same problem I had a few days ago with the adobe flash update not working. I had to uninstall it completely then install it with the new installer instead of trying to update it. Also make sure everything that uses flash it closed when you do it.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> That thing is pretty dang sweet. I definitely want to try one out. Although the RGA8 is still looking like the guitar I want in 2010


 
I'll try that out now man, thanks for the advice


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 15, 2010)

I will be extremely surprised if this guitar is cheaper than the $1200 price that the 1527 went for this past year.

I enjoyed this alot by the way. 

I think Ibanez has made a 7 string here that will be very very popular.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 15, 2010)

I want one with 2 more knobs and some blackouts. If only


----------



## BenInKY (Jan 15, 2010)

etohk said:


> How much are these going to retail for?



RGD2127Z List price: $1,999.99 on the Ibanez website in "compare" mode.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 15, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> RGD2127Z List price: $1,999.99 on the Ibanez website in "compare" mode.


Awwww gawd mah bawls arrr bleedin!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Offtopic: I'm glad to see the Ibanez RGD from different angles in a video, but jeez, couldn't they have picked a better person to interview about this guitar? I'm truly sorry if I offend any fans of this band, but not only was his playing sloppy, he didn't add anything constructive with his talking. Watching this video with the volume turned down would have been much better for me. 


Back on topic, if my RG1077XL is any representation, basswood sounds pretty damn good in baritones. I'm just hoping that they eventually release an RGD in a Red Color.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 15, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> RGD2127Z List price: $1,999.99 on the Ibanez website in "compare" mode.



Ibanezrules.com has the RGD2127 for $1500. I think it was $1733 list price.


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2010)

A bit overpriced.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh man, I must have an RGD2127. That curves and cutaways are so aesthetically pleasing, and I'm sure very functional to boot. I was browsing the new Ibanez site, and the RGD makes the RGA look old a clunky by comparison.



Rick said:


> A bit overpriced.



Honestly, $1,500 isn't too bad. Not much more than the RG1527. I was expecting this to be closer to $2,000 before I saw the list price. I'd also take that new body and the Edge Zero over the 1527.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 15, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Looks awesome, *wish it was mahogany but we can't have it all.* Would've preferred someone else doing the demo though, that didn't really show it off, but Emmure are okay.



It is, isn't it?  If not then fuck that for the money!


----------



## -JR- (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## BenInKY (Jan 15, 2010)

For $1500 I'd rather get a custom with a color other than boring flat black and pickups I wouldn't have to upgrade.



Mattayus said:


> It is, isn't it?  If not then fuck that for the money!



Nope, basswood:

Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RGD2127Z


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 15, 2010)

this is not correct right? a misprint at the Ibanez website? The tuning I mean, not the scale.

RGD2127Z

A 26.5" extra long scale neck, with factory-set whole step down tuning. (Factory tuning: 1D, 2A, 3F, 4C, 5G, 6D, 7A.)


----------



## cyril v (Jan 15, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> this is not correct right? a misprint at the Ibanez website? The tuning I mean, not the scale.
> 
> RGD2127Z
> 
> A 26.5" extra long scale neck, with factory-set whole step down tuning. (Factory tuning: 1D, 2A, 3F, 4C, 5G, 6D, 7A.)



I believe they've done this in the past as well with some other guitar(s).


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 15, 2010)

It's awesome they have a video for it, but a guy from Emmure? Really, Ibanez? Give it to someone who can show us what the guitar can REALLY do.  Hire me, I'll do it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 15, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> For $1500 I'd rather get a custom with a color other than boring flat black and pickups I wouldn't have to upgrade.



Unless you are getting a Carvin (if you consider those custom), good luck finding a custom guitar for $1500.


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 15, 2010)

-JR- said:


>



Damn this looks killer! but for some reason the cuts remind me of JP new Musicman stealth


----------



## xxxyyy (Jan 15, 2010)

This guitar looks so good I might even consider buying it... even if it's basswood, even if I have to upgrade the pickups.

I think it's simply the best body shape I've ever seen.

And it should be functional too.

I also like the position of the toggle. And the toggle. And the black colour.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jan 15, 2010)

WANT!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm sounds like the new V pickups actually do sound a bit better, sounds like they have a bit more clarity.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 15, 2010)

xxxyyy said:


> This guitar looks so good I might even consider buying it... even if it's basswood, even if I have to upgrade the pickups.
> 
> *I think it's simply the best body shape I've ever seen.*
> 
> ...





I thought the BFR JP7 body was the best, but I like this one even better!


----------



## Andii (Jan 15, 2010)

That thing is awesome. And the prices mentioned are great. Japan made Ibbys are really high quality stuff.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Hmm sounds like the new V pickups actually do sound a bit better, sounds like they have a bit more clarity.



are you going by the sound from that guy playing? I didn't think it sounded flattering at all. then again, i started to cringe as soon as he hit the first note, so theres that. lol


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 15, 2010)

cyril v said:


> are you going by the sound from that guy playing? I didn't think it sounded flattering at all. then again, i started to cringe as soon as he hit the first note, so theres that. lol



Sounds better than my 1527 so they're at least an improvement.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 15, 2010)

cyril v said:


> are you going by the sound from that guy playing? I didn't think it sounded flattering at all. then again, i started to cringe as soon as he hit the first note, so theres that. lol



I have to agree, that sounded exactly like the V pickup sound of old. Not good.

However, stick some Blazes in that sucker and we're ready to go!

Another thing I've always wondered: the Infinity pickups in my RG321MH sound way better than the V pickups, so why don't they use instead?


----------



## Leec (Jan 15, 2010)

Fucking stunning. Do want! Love the switch, the looks, the bevels, the scale, the locking trem inclusion. Everything.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 15, 2010)

Man after alot of thinking I may have to get this, and another thing I'm strangely excited about it the grip on the volume knob, looks cool


----------



## cyril v (Jan 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Man after alot of thinking I may have to get this, and another thing I'm strangely excited about it the *grip on the volume knob, looks cool*



where the hell can you buy those things at? I've been searching around for a place that sells the knobs on the petrucci music man model to no avail. these look really similar, I'd go for either if I could find a good place to buy them.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 15, 2010)

*muted the vid*  s'all good now

I hate superstrats but that is one of the few I would own, just not crazy about basswood


----------



## rareform707 (Jan 15, 2010)

emmure is a joke in my opinion  no offense to any fans...
but damn! im sold on that guitar i think...the 2120 looked like a much nicer finish than the black  and the 26.5" scale! 
hopefully the price wont turn me away 

edit: just noticed the 2120 model isnt a 7...shucks


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 16, 2010)

lol I like the new touch horn thing and the S series top on it. What a douche. That video is much better with no sound. Ibanez better be glad I really liked the RGD anyway because that guy isnt gonna help them sell a damn thing. That tone sounded like shit, the playing was even worse, and that guy sounds like a moron when he talks about guitars.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 16, 2010)

I still like the guitar design but I don't care about the player. They still should give us a production version of Chris Broderick's RGA.


----------



## willyman101 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah they could have at least got someone who wasn't playing total shit the whole time, and who didn't look like a complete tool. Other than that this thing is sexy... I wouldn't buy it cos I'm giving up sevens for a while.

To the people complaining about pickups... surely by now we all accept that Ibanez stock pups are shit and NEED to be swapped out?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 16, 2010)

If I'm gonna buy an Ibby with an EZ, looks like this may just be it.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 16, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1817154 said:


> I fuckin love that guitar, even in black, the vid helps to see it better.
> I did not know that guy/band, I will google it, but for now...I hate what he done with the guitar, I think everyone here could do a better demostration, even me! (I`m a bad player) sound like a kid trying his first korn riffes, c`mon ibanez, give more time to this man so he can shoot a better vid.


I have no problem with KoRn!! I discover the 7 string world by them, so this is not a critic to them, just saying sound like a kid trying his first korn riffes


----------



## xxxyyy (Jan 16, 2010)

xxxyyy said:


> ...even if it's basswood...



Ok, I've changed my mind.
I'm not going to buy a basswood guitar... 

I hope this model is successful, so there will be other versions.

MAHOGANY PLEASE!


----------



## Fred (Jan 16, 2010)

Beautiful beautiful guitar, but that tone was crazy bad. Ah well, still very tempted by it!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 16, 2010)

cyril v said:


> where the hell can you buy those things at? I've been searching around for a place that sells the knobs on the petrucci music man model to no avail. these look really similar, I'd go for either if I could find a good place to buy them.



I'm sure once these are out, dealers would have replacements, maybe....


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 16, 2010)

fucking shit they alwasy go with the basswood,
dam and i was actually thinkin of saving up for this guitar because its kinda like a rusty cooley model(what i kinda wanted)......except without the ugly ass lower horn cutout and look
but as i soon as i heard it was basswood , i shit my pants


and not to get off topic or anything but...

i wonder if muhammad suicmez will use this guitar for their new album that comes out in 2050 cause its in whole step tuning 
which their gonna use on the their new album material


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 16, 2010)

I wonder when we can expect some aftermarket replacement bodies for it from ET, Sims, Jaden and such. Those contours just beg for a mahongany body with a laminated exotic wood top and transparent finishes.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 16, 2010)

Extended scale ...check
Cooley cutaway ..check
Passive routes ....check
24 frets/trem .....check
Rosewood FB ......fail
Basswood Body ...fail

No one can say that Ibanez didn't listen, for that I give them credit. I can't wait to try one.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Unless you are getting a Carvin (if you consider those custom), good luck finding a custom guitar for $1500.


While not custom, you can get way more guitar than the RGD for less. You can get a all mahogany, 26.5" Scale, flamed topped OFR Equipped EMG'ed Hellraiser C7 FR for 2/3rds of the price. Alternately, the new Jackson has awesome specs, and has green swirled finish+OFR+EMGs for around 100$ less.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 16, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> While not custom, you can get way more guitar than the RGD for less. You can get a all mahogany, 26.5" Scale, flamed topped OFR Equipped EMG'ed Hellraiser C7 FR for 2/3rds of the price. Alternately, the new Jackson has awesome specs, and has green swirled finish+OFR+EMGs for around 100$ less.



I know the Japanese made Pro-series Jacksons I have played have all been spectacular, so I'll give you those. But Schecter being more guitar? Come on. You can't honestly say that Schecter even comes close to the quality level of a Prestige Ibanez.

I've owned both of the Loomis model variations (the supposed top of the line Schecter 7's), and neither could hold a candle to the RG1527 I had, even when it was stock. I've been trying to ignore all the basswood hating/shoulda been mahogany comments, but the basswood body really should not be a deal breaker. The best sounding guitar I've ever owned was my JP7, and that was basswood. There's also a reason John Suhr calls basswood with a maple top the "holy grail" body wood combo. Now granted, that's with a maple top, but it just shows that basswood isn't some piece of crap wood that's only used to cut costs.

At the end of the day, if the only thing holding you back is the basswood body, you need to go and play one in person.

EDIT: I want to make clear that I'm not directing all of this at Metal Ken (who may have a valid point about Jackson), nor am I looking for an internet fight, just presenting an opposing view point to the two plus pages of basswood haters


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 16, 2010)

Just because basswood/maple is amazing for one type of guitar or music doesn't make it any good at all for a different style. The people who play those Suhrs do _not_ play brutal metal.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I know the Japanese made Pro-series Jacksons I have played have all been spectacular, so I'll give you those. But Schecter being more guitar? Come on. You can't honestly say that Schecter even comes close to the quality level of a Prestige Ibanez.


As a person who's owned 3 schecters, 4 Universes, and 3 Japanese RG7, i'm saying exactly that. My Schecters have had better fretwork, felt more solid and been more resonant than any of those said ibanezes. I had one universe that i ordered directly from the factory via the music store i worked at, and the potting had mostly fallen out of the pickups all over inside the guitar itself. I had another universe that had weak fretwork, and had some frets raising off the fretboard. I had another that was wired backwards. YMMV, though.

Assuming that you have to have a japanese made guitar to make it any good is the exact same thing people said about american vs. japanese guitars 15-20 years ago. "RG550, why would you want that? You have to buy american for it to be any good! No japanese guitar is nearly the quality of an american", etc.

As far as what John Suhr calls the holy grail doesn't matter to me at all. That's just an appeal to authority. "He makes guitars! He cant be wrong!" Les Paul apparently thought the holy grail for tone was a Mahogany guitar with a maple top. Leo Fender thought it was an alder or ash body with a maple neck.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2010)

That guy is an alright player, but it's clear he's pretty fucking clueless about guitars


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> There's also a reason John Suhr calls basswood with a maple top the "holy grail" body wood combo. Now granted, that's with a maple top, but it just shows that basswood isn't some piece of crap wood that's only used to cut costs.


If you ever get a chance read up on the different qualities of wood. The "basswood" Ibanez uses is usually lower if not lowest rung stuff where as the basswood used by EBMM and Suhr/TA is usually a much much higher grade and better cut. That's why they sound better than any Ibanez basswood guitar.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 16, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That guy is an alright player, but it's clear he's pretty fucking clueless about guitars



"Its, uh, got a, uh, horn type thing. That's cool."


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 16, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> If you ever get a chance read up on the different qualities of wood. The "basswood" Ibanez uses is usually lower if not lowest rung stuff where as the basswood used by EBMM and Suhr/TA is usually a much much higher grade and better cut. That's why they sound better than any Ibanez basswood guitar.



Also, i cant think of a single ibanez that is basswood with a maple cap. The best you get is basswood with a paperthin layer of veneer over it.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 16, 2010)

I find it quite funny how the two most important things determining your sound coming from the guitar are the pickups and body wood and Ibanez does most else very well but fail hard with the two most important aspects of sound coming from the guitar.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 16, 2010)

D-EJ915 said:


> Just because basswood/maple is amazing for one type of guitar or music doesn't make it any good at all for a different style. The people who play those Suhrs do _not_ play brutal metal.



The dude from the Absence plays a Suhr. They seem pretty brutal to me. Also, not everyone likes or plays "brutal metal."


----------



## cyril v (Jan 16, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I find it quite funny how the two most important things determining your sound coming from the guitar are the pickups and body wood and Ibanez does most else very well but fail hard with the two most important aspects of sound coming from the guitar.



I really don't care about the pickups, because I always like to switch them out for the most part to tailor it towards the sound i'm after. but the body wood is my only complaint here.... the design is ace, but if it had a reverse headstock, mahogany or ash, this would be the perfect 7-string.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 16, 2010)

cyril v said:


> I really don't care about the pickups, because I always like to switch them out for the most part to tailor it towards the sound i'm after. but the body wood is my only complaint here.... the design is ace, but if it had a reverse headstock, mahogany or ash, this would be the perfect 7-string.


I know. Imagine what it could do to Schecters Loomis sales if they did ash on the RGD2127Z for something new and exciting. Especially with a maple fretboard. Its a ridiculously salivating thought. Someone do a mockup.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> The dude from the Absence plays a Suhr. They seem pretty brutal to me. Also, not everyone likes or plays "brutal metal."



His Suhr's are Alder or Ash though. You're joking about not everyone likes to play brutal metal right?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> The dude from the Absence plays a Suhr. They seem pretty brutal to me. Also, not everyone likes or plays "brutal metal."


you _completely_ missed the point I was making


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 16, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> 1. As a person who's owned 3 schecters, 4 Universes, and 3 Japanese RG7, i'm saying exactly that. My Schecters have had better fretwork, felt more solid and been more resonant than any of those said ibanezes. I had one universe that i ordered directly from the factory via the music store i worked at, and the potting had mostly fallen out of the pickups all over inside the guitar itself. I had another universe that had weak fretwork, and had some frets raising off the fretboard. I had another that was wired backwards. YMMV, though.
> 
> 2. Assuming that you have to have a japanese made guitar to make it any good is the exact same thing people said about american vs. japanese guitars 15-20 years ago. "RG550, why would you want that? You have to buy american for it to be any good! No japanese guitar is nearly the quality of an american", etc.
> 
> 3. As far as what John Suhr calls the holy grail doesn't matter to me at all. That's just an appeal to authority. "He makes guitars! He cant be wrong!" Les Paul apparently thought the holy grail for tone was a Mahogany guitar with a maple top. Leo Fender thought it was an alder or ash body with a maple neck.



1. YMMV indeed.

2. Based on personal experience, Japanese guitars on the whole are vastly superior to their Korean counterparts. At least in the most important aspect to me, the fretwork. And no, I don't think that it has to be made in Japan to be a good guitar. But I do believe that with guitars you get what you pay for, with the exception of the two "big boys." 

3. I was simply trying to point out that basswood isn't reserved for budget/production model guitars. It's a viable tonewood, I don't know why people on here can't accept that. If you don't like the tone, that's perfectly acceptable. And you certainly have the experience with them to justify it.



D-EJ915 said:


> you _totally_ missed the point I was making



What was your point then exactly?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 16, 2010)

It was that your point is invalid because it doesn't apply to this forum at all and this guitar is specifically oriented toward that market. Also I should never have had to explain it because it is obvious. Your post just proves you do not understand what we are talking about.


----------



## Haunted (Jan 16, 2010)

Guitar looks sick!! nice and comfortable contours, great balance, passive pickups
finally an ibanez 7 with an extended scale 
looks great overall, and basswood is not a deal breaker (for me)
the price is defiantly a deal breaker
I won't think I'll ever buy one of these unless I'll try one out and be super impressed
and even though I'm a shitty player I can do a much better job than this dude at demonstrating a guitar! 
get someone else from your huge list of endorsers to help sell these and not put it to shame haha...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 16, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> You're joking about not everyone likes to play brutal metal right?



Yes. I only like guitars with extended scales, reverse headstocks, mahogany bodies and BKP's. I hate basswood, EMG's, black finishes and deathcore. 



D-EJ915 said:


> It was that your point is invalid because it doesn't apply to this forum at all and this guitar is specifically oriented toward that market. *Also I should never have had to explain it because it is obvious. Your post just proves you do not understand what we are talking about.*



Seriously, fuck off. It couldn't be less obvious what your point was. All you said was that Suhr's couldn't be used for metal and I gave you an example of a player who did. 

I don't see how my point doesn't apply to this forum. I'm talking about basswood seven strings and how I like prefer them. Last time I checked, this is a seven string forum.

Just because the dude from Emmure was in the promotional video doesn't mean that only metal players are allowed to buy an RGD. I plan on buying one, and the heaviest music I play is DT or Scale the Summit.


----------



## helly (Jan 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> 2. Based on personal experience, Japanese guitars on the whole are vastly superior to their Korean counterparts. At least in the most important aspect to me, the fretwork. And no, I don't think that it has to be made in Japan to be a good guitar. But I do believe that with guitars you get what you pay for, with the exception of the two "big boys."



For what it's worth, you can always spend 700 on a Schecter and 120 on a setup and a fret dress, and the fret work will be just as nice as any Japanese guitar, for (depending on which Japanese axe) a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> 2. Based on personal experience, Japanese guitars on the whole are vastly superior to their Korean counterparts. At least in the most important aspect to me, the fretwork. And no, I don't think that it has to be made in Japan to be a good guitar. But I do believe that with guitars you get what you pay for, with the exception of the two "big boys."



Nah. I had a Japanese Jackson back in the day, around 2003. It wasnt a STARS or a Pro series. It was a DXMG. It was a cool guitar. Except it started falling apart. I think i ended up replacing half of the hardware that came on the guitar before i sold it. Those guitars arent really that great. You can find shitty guitars made anywhere. I am just amazed that ibanez is charging 1500$ for this guitar thats not going to be much more guitar than other manufacturers are offering for less.



gunshow86de said:


> 3. I was simply trying to point out that basswood isn't reserved for budget/production model guitars. It's a viable tonewood, I don't know why people on here can't accept that. If you don't like the tone, that's perfectly acceptable. And you certainly have the experience with them to justify it.


Its so hit and miss though, that i would never want to take the chance with it.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 16, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> "Its, uh, got a, uh, horn type thing. That's cool."



ahaahhahahah


----------



## I_infect (Jan 16, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Nah. I had a Japanese Jackson back in the day, around 2003. It wasnt a STARS or a Pro series. It was a DXMG. It was a cool guitar. Except it started falling apart. I think i ended up replacing half of the hardware that came on the guitar before i sold it. Those guitars arent really that great. You can find shitty guitars made anywhere. I am just amazed that ibanez is charging 1500$ for this guitar thats not going to be much more guitar than other manufacturers are offering for less.
> 
> 
> Its so hit and miss though, that i would never want to take the chance with it.




I will never buy another Jackson again. Similar/worse experiences with a MiJ Jackson COW7. Ibanez is coming very close to making that list as well. As much as I want to like them, I can't justify the MiJ prices or the Indo/Ibanez quality control anymore. Schecter is using USA made parts (EMGs, OFRs etc), and offering them at lower prices with equal quality imo to 'prestige' level Ibanez. Funny, I remember a time when Ibanez didn't use the word prestige as a selling point, they took pride that their quality was consistent from lower end model to upper end. I can't say that about them anymore.



gunshow86de said:


> I know the Japanese made Pro-series Jacksons I have played have all been spectacular, so I'll give you those. But Schecter being more guitar? Come on. You can't honestly say that Schecter even comes close to the quality level of a Prestige Ibanez.



Basswood has it's place among the tone woods for sure, but I agree with Ken on Schecter. Also for ESP LTD. People may not like the dimensions, but the specs and quality are there.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 16, 2010)

helly said:


> For what it's worth, you can always spend 700 on a Schecter and 120 on a setup and a fret dress, and the fret work will be just as nice as any Japanese guitar, for (depending on which Japanese axe) a fraction of the cost.



This is good advice. I always take my new guitars in immediately for a pro-setup. However, I had a Loomis FR that I took in and it still had deadspots and some frets that weren't correctly seated. I should have returned it, but I only ended up keeping it for about a week or so anyway.

Also, sorry if I got a little heated toward Kagami. I just felt a little insulted, but no hard feelings. 

Anyway, I plan on getting one of these from IbanezRules! with his platinum level setup. If you've never ordered from Rich, he really does know how to push the Prestige Ibanezes over the top. Almost J-Custom level fret dressing, etc.


----------



## xxxyyy (Jan 16, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I know. Imagine what it could do to Schecters Loomis sales if they did ash on the RGD2127Z for something new and exciting. Especially with a maple fretboard. Its a ridiculously salivating thought. Someone do a mockup.





cyril v said:


> I really don't care about the pickups, because I always like to switch them out for the most part to tailor it towards the sound i'm after. but the body wood is my only complaint here.... the design is ace, but if it had a reverse headstock, mahogany or ash, this would be the perfect 7-string.



I quote you, guys. I REALLY hope someone from Ibanez is listening...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> This is good advice. I always take my new guitars in immediately for a pro-setup. However, I had a Loomis FR that I took in and it still had deadspots and some frets that weren't correctly seated. I should have returned it, but I only ended up keeping it for about a week or so anyway.



That happened on my Loomis, except the frets were over-crowned. However, what i did was call them up, speak to customer service, and they had a new guitar out to me personally in less than 5 days that was immaculate. 

Speaking of, that's another thing that I've had frustrating issues with Ibanez on, getting shit i ordered in less than 3 months (be it knobs, switches, trem bars or guitars). Both times I've dealt with Schecter, they were amazing, and bent over backwards to help me. However, that's neither here nor there in this thread.


----------



## Ror3h (Jan 16, 2010)

Holy shit that guy was awful!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 16, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> That happened on my Loomis, except the frets were over-crowned. However, what i did was call them up, speak to customer service, and they had a new guitar out to me personally in less than 5 days that was immaculate.
> .



That's pretty awesome that their customer service level is like that.

I think this really goes to show just how important quality control really is. Two people buying the exact same guitar can have completely different experiences that can really turn one of them away from a brand.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 16, 2010)

D-EJ915 said:


> Just because basswood/maple is amazing for one type of guitar or music doesn't make it any good at all for a different style. The people who play *those* Suhrs do _not_ play brutal metal.





gunshow86de said:


> Seriously, fuck off. It couldn't be less obvious what your point was. All you said was that Suhr's couldn't be used for metal and I gave you an example of a player who did.
> 
> I don't see how my point doesn't apply to this forum. I'm talking about basswood seven strings and how I like prefer them. Last time I checked, this is a seven string forum.


I did not say suhrs could not be used for metal. (The guys who _I personally know_ play light rock and church music.) I stated that the basswood/maple combo is amazing for some music but _not_ for brutal metal. The RGD is a guitar for heavy music for which basswood is not really a very good tonewood.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 16, 2010)

D-EJ915 said:


> I did not say suhrs could not be used for metal. (The guys who _I personally know_ play light rock and church music.) I stated that the basswood/maple combo is amazing for some music but _not_ for brutal metal. The RGD is a guitar for heavy music for which basswood is not a very good tonewood.



Fair enough. Like I said earlier, sorry for getting a little heated. Everyone's entitled to their own opinions and tastes. I'm a little weird in that I prefer the tone of basswood.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 16, 2010)

Yay another basswood sucks thread 

Basswood hater here, I have no interest in this guitar at all. Basswood has a place among the tonewoods no doubt but I hate the stuff personally. 

Is it a fail that Ibanez made this guitar out of basswood? Yes but only because every extended scale 7 they have ever made has been basswood. 

Is this guitar better than any other extend scale guitar they have made? Tough call but I think that yes it seems to be but only just because they have finally listened to guitarists and started to add the cutouts that make the guitars more playable.

Ibanez did good this year, they made more 7 string guitars out of different materials, they made an incredible combination in the Prestige RGA7 but I am not sure about this guitar. They have enough basswood guitars, they really need to realise that 7 string guitarists on the whole want other body wood options and do not want to pay big money for basswood guitars. They should have stuck with the basswood guitars they have, they did well with the new tonewood options on the other guitars but this guitar should have been different to everything they currently offer in a 7, alder, ash, basswood + thick maple top, anything but another basswood guitar.

On the Schecter vs Ibanez argument. Both my Korean and Japan made Ibanez guitars are better quality and have better fretwork than my 2 Schecter Loomies. However there is not a lot in it and I would say that at new prices the Schecters represent better value. However Schecter do the same body carve that so many other manufacturers do and it is hell on my right forearm. This excludes every Schecter 7 as a future purchase for me.

ATM I am strongly considering the Prestige RGA7, the Ibanez neck is what is putting me off. I just wish one company would make a production guitar that gets everything right for once, it isn't rocket surgery FFS.


----------



## Andii (Jan 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I know the Japanese made Pro-series Jacksons I have played have all been spectacular, so I'll give you those. But Schecter being more guitar? Come on. You can't honestly say that Schecter even comes close to the quality level of a Prestige Ibanez.
> 
> I've owned both of the Loomis model variations (the supposed top of the line Schecter 7's), and neither could hold a candle to the RG1527 I had, even when it was stock. I've been trying to ignore all the basswood hating/shoulda been mahogany comments, but the basswood body really should not be a deal breaker. The best sounding guitar I've ever owned was my JP7, and that was basswood. There's also a reason John Suhr calls basswood with a maple top the "holy grail" body wood combo. Now granted, that's with a maple top, but it just shows that basswood isn't some piece of crap wood that's only used to cut costs.
> 
> ...



Man that's all my thoughts exactly.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 16, 2010)

s7eve said:


> I just wish one company would make a production guitar that gets everything right for once, it isn't rocket surgery FFS.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd like this guitar in an 8-String, with a mahogony or Swamp Ash body. That would be amazing


----------



## etiam (Jan 16, 2010)

I am in agreement on the tone wood issue here, at least with respect to this guitar. 

Basswood does a perfectly fine job getting a punchy, middy voice that works well for standard-tuned six strings and most lead playing. In sum, most of what Ibanez has succeeded at for a number of years. I own an RG Prestige and think it's tops. 

But, to echo what a lot of people have said, once you get down to B and below, basswood just doesn't have the warmth or depth of resonance that a lot of us are looking for. The RGD, if it were a mahogany body, would be on my list of things to buy right now, and I'd sell my Schecter--a mahogany-bodied 7--in a moment to pay for the RGD.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 16, 2010)

That guy has a fucked up face. Plus his band are shit.

Nice axe though, sounds real good.


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2010)

I like the guitar. 

Am I the only one who doesn't give a shit about who's doing the video?


----------



## El Caco (Jan 16, 2010)

I didn't give a shit Rick, it was cool to see the guitar in action, most of these videos by signed guitarists tend to show off the fact that they don't know much about guitars, it just goes to show some of us nerds spend too much time talking and not enough having fun playing


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2010)

^True dat.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 16, 2010)

I dunno something about his face just annoys me


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 16, 2010)

His enormous plugs aren't flattering either.


----------



## helly (Jan 16, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> His enormous plugs aren't flattering either.



That's more of a personal choice, isn't it? That's like saying a dude's tattoos are shitty, or he should cut his hair.

As a guitarist, yeah, he's shit, and Emmure is pretty damn terrible lately (on top of having ripped off the Acacia Strain). And while I can't say a damn thing about the guitar, but my god the tone in the video was absolutely terrible. No definition to the chug, the highs were alright but kinda fizzy. Infact, it was all kinda fizzy.

For what it's worth it's a very pretty guitar, except for the rosewood fretboard and the very plain finish, though I too have my concerns about the tonewood.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 16, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> His enormous plugs aren't flattering either.


 atleast u didnt call em gauges like some idiots do 
but anyways


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 16, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I dunno something about his face just annoys me



"I just want to land one right in your suck-hole!"  

Dear Ibanez - Make this guitar with a mahogany body and a satin finished mahogany neck and prepare for win.  As this guitar stands, I would not spend that much money for what is offered, the design is killer but the wood choice is poor IMO.


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2010)

helly said:


> As a guitarist, yeah, he's shit, and Emmure is pretty damn terrible lately (on top of having ripped off the Acacia Strain).



I'm guessing you're not a fan?


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 16, 2010)

Like the cut out and bevel.
Don't like the Rosewood board.
I would pick half a dozen woods before basswood for that guitar. 
At least. Regardless.
Like the control lay out. A lot.
Like the 26.5" scale very much.

For $1500 I would look at the BC Rich Rizzo again, what was that $999? for Ebony board, OFR, Mahogany body and Maple neck, EMG's ?. If Schecter would do an ATX 7 string with an OFR for $999 sold. Carvin will probably get my first 7 sting $ this year. Options, price, options, short build time, options.

Schecter had the best customer service I have ever received from a guitar company, by a lot. My first Loomis had that wack radius, looked like a Tele 7" radius ha. Also the fret job sucked big time. The bottom E would fall off the board if you looked at it, let alone touch it. When I called them I didn't act rude. They had a new PERFECTLY set-up guitar delivered next day to me before I could even ship the first guitar back. They didn't give me any b.s. at all. Absolutey the best CS ever. Only had to use it once. They took care of me immediately and did exactly what the said they would do. That is huge to me and I will not forget it.

What does Ibanez have against Ebony boards?
What does Carvin have against a scale over 25.5"?

The video. Ibanez's fault, not the palyer. Ibanez, as someone already said, should have had an endorser playing or had the whole band playing with the guy. A live show with it would have been better. The guy probably would'nt have been dreading the beating ya'll are giving him. Surprised he could play at all thinking about that ha.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 16, 2010)

fender will never make 7 strings, Gibson will build their headstocks in the same way (not the strongest one) Schecter will ever make D-shaped (or big!) necks, and Ibanez will ever use basswood and rosewood, it his way to build guitars, they sell a lot of guitars in all the world (even with just using basswood and black finish) so they ARE listen to the market, man, I know a lot of guys who loves their Ibbys and them don`t know which wood is the body or which one sounds better, they just love the brand at the headstock, and for simple logic, if Ibanez continues to use this materials/colors, is because the majority of the guys who buy Ibbys, are just playing, not thinkin in a custom made, they buy, and use it, and they must love blacks guitars for sure.

WE ARE NOT THE MARKET! just dreamers who knows how the betters guitars in the world can be made, but this is a corporation, the finality of a brand is TO GET MONEY! so if someday the market wants MDF guitars, the brands will have to produce MDF guitars.


----------



## BenInKY (Jan 16, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> Like the cut out and bevel.
> 
> Don't like the Rosewood board.
> 
> ...



I agree with all these things. I'd order a Carvin if they had 26.5" or 27" scale necks for 7's. I dream of a Mahogany 26.5" or 27" scale 7 string with cool fret marks, ebony fret board, fixed bridge, active pickups, and finally an arm contour.... which rules out Schecter, Agile and Carvin.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 16, 2010)

When MDF guitars become the norm, please build me an MDF coffin.

I know what you're saying though, and you're spot on. Ibanez is a business model of efficiency.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 16, 2010)

Fender makes 7 strings and from what I have been reading here at the forum there seems to be good interest in some. 
The head stocks say........ Jackson 

Talk about a text book business model. Fender makes two guitars basically. Has forever. Unbelievable success. Copied by almost everyone. Older models appreciate in value very nicely over time and newer ones retain value well. 

Carvin's direct to customer model with very good customer service and no questions asked return model is still ahead of it's time. Unfortunately their gear rarely is. What they do they do very well for the most part but they don't show enough balls and especially missed huge opportunity in the last several years "guitar boom". Now that the founder Mr. Lowell Kiesel has moved on to his next gig I wonder if things will be status quo or ??? Carvin should be killing everyone.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 17, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1818870 said:


> fender will never make 7 strings, Gibson will build their headstocks in the same way (not the strongest one) Schecter will ever make D-shaped (or big!) necks, and Ibanez will ever use basswood and rosewood, it his way to build guitars, they sell a lot of guitars in all the world (even with just using basswood and black finish) so they ARE listen to the market, man, I know a lot of guys who loves their Ibbys and them don`t know which wood is the body or which one sounds better, they just love the brand at the headstock, and for simple logic, if Ibanez continues to use this materials/colors, is because the majority of the guys who buy Ibbys, are just playing, not thinkin in a custom made, they buy, and use it, and they must love blacks guitars for sure.
> 
> WE ARE NOT THE MARKET! just dreamers who knows how the betters guitars in the world can be made, but this is a corporation, the finality of a brand is TO GET MONEY! so if someday the market wants MDF guitars, the brands will have to produce MDF guitars.



Some of that is true but I think you are wrong on one important part, we are the target market. In comparison to any other commercial product 7 string manufacturers have it easy, sevenstring.org represents what the consumer wants, this is the website sevenstring guitarists come to and participate in because there really is no other that caters for us.

If Ibanez were smart they would have listened to this site all along since this site was initially populated by Ibanez lovers who played 7's who come over from Ibanez rules. Over the year though Ibanez has remained Gibson stubborn and many members of this site have left their first love and moved on to companies that are willing to listen to their requests and cater for their needs.

This year there is no doubt in my mind that Ibanez have realised that they need to listen to the members of this forum, but it is also evident that Ibanez are still very stubborn. IMO unless Ibanez wake up and listen to the market it will only be a matter of time before a new Ibanez 7 string guitar becomes a rarity.

That said this year is a positive step forward for 7 strings but now I just look forward to next year and hope they can do better. I decided this morning that this year I am buying a custom because there just isn't a production guitar on the market that is close enough to what I am looking for.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2010)

I didn't like the video for the sheer fact that he was in it. Firstly because I despise Emmure. And secondly, because they should've chosen a player who could actually utilize that guitar instead of using it to play chugs and high dischords the entire time. Get someone worth it. Antoine Lussier from Ion Dissonance maybe?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 17, 2010)

I gotta say i laughed when i watched that video. I hope there is a cellphone vid of some random person playing one on the floor so that we can tell what it really sounds like.


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 17, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> I didn't like the video for the sheer fact that he was in it. Firstly because I despise Emmure. And secondly, because they should've chosen a player who could actually utilize that guitar instead of using it to play chugs and high dischords the entire time. Get someone worth it. Antoine Lussier from Ion Dissonance maybe?



+1


----------



## helly (Jan 17, 2010)

Rick said:


> I'm guessing you're not a fan?



Yup, though Frankie manages a friend's band and he's always been super nice to me. Their first couple albums were good. The Felony should have been called that because it's so bad it's criminal.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not concerned on who hosts the demo vid. I've actually never heard of Emmure until see that to be quite honest. The vid served it's purpose: I've seen the RGD in action. 

I'm fine with basswood too, it serves it's purpose for many players like myself. My biggest concern is the Edge Zero, which is still 50/50 for me (namely the sustain block), but that may change in the course of time. Otherwise, I'm fine with this guitar.


----------



## bulb (Jan 17, 2010)

im going to get one
they were awesome!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 17, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> "I just want to land one right in your suck-hole!"
> 
> Dear Ibanez - Make this guitar with a mahogany body and a satin finished mahogany neck and prepare for win.  As this guitar stands, I would not spend that much money for what is offered, the design is killer but the wood choice is poor IMO.



I actually thought it sounded pretty good 

In the UK it will only be £1000, which considering it's Prestige, is very low given Ibanez' recent prices


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm definitely grabbing one when they're released.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 17, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm not concerned on who hosts the demo vid. I've actually never heard of Emmure until see that to be quite honest. The vid served it's purpose: I've seen the RGD in action.


You must've watched a different video than i did. I didn't see anything in "action". I saw some dude looking very confused while talking and even more confused smacking out a bunch of shit on the low B string.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> You must've watched a different video than i did. I didn't see anything in "action". I saw some dude looking very confused while talking and even more confused smacking out a bunch of shit on the low B string.



Hahaha, +1


----------



## I_infect (Jan 17, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> You must've watched a different video than i did. I didn't see anything in "action". I saw some dude looking very confused while talking and even more confused smacking out a bunch of shit on the low B string.



he did look lost that was too much guitar for him I think.



Scar Symmetry said:


> I actually thought it sounded pretty good



Unfortunately, I really didn't hear lot of it, no cleans, no subtle lead passages. we only heard one tone. I did like the chug though. Sounded heavy.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 17, 2010)

bulb said:


> im going to get one
> they were awesome!!!



I'm sold.


----------



## Ironberry (Jan 17, 2010)

Hate Emmure, but that guitar is sexy.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 17, 2010)

i totally agree that ibanez shouldve got somebody else to do the video like seriously,
that guy doesnt even take advantage of the cutaways and thats what ppl have been bitching about ibanez

i think he did a great job demoing the xiphos when it came out


----------



## helly (Jan 17, 2010)

And it does look unbelievably Marshall, doesn't it? 

But yeah, unbelievable playing, and a better demonstration of the guitar that the dillhole from Emmure did, without a doubt. It would have been nice to see more rhythm stuff on the Xiphos, though. Or any.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 17, 2010)

helly said:


> And it does look unbelievably Marshall, doesn't it?
> 
> But yeah, unbelievable playing, and a better demonstration of the guitar that the dillhole from Emmure did, without a doubt. It would have been nice to see more rhythm stuff on the Xiphos, though. Or any.



I really think he means martial, as in militant and aggressive


----------



## helly (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, almost definitely. Ahhh, the language barrier.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 17, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> You must've watched a different video than i did. I didn't see anything in "action". I saw some dude looking very confused while talking and even more confused smacking out a bunch of shit on the low B string.


 
Touche 

I should have said by "in action" as in "showing the guitar how good it looks from different angles". Yeah, really that was a half-assed vid.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks like they took the huge cutaway idea from Rusty Cooley... They should start putting it on every guitar they make. I wish the rg2228 had it too. 

If these came with huge Dunlop 6000 frets instead of the usual, I'd buy one ASAP.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 17, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I'm sold.



 I was sold before Bulb said it.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 18, 2010)

fuck I can't stop looking at this guitar. They got the shape RIGHT  
The controls are right where I want them. 
The scale, it is good. 

I don't hate basswood but they have ash/wenge/bubinga/mahogany/maple, damn]
Ebony board with no inlays or 12th only and I could not resist.

i think I am going to own one of these haha. 
Are the routes drop in for BK PainKillers?  
Paint job mando though.
And how long after I buy it do they offer the Mahogany version? haha [not my first choice either]


----------



## Desi (Jan 18, 2010)

Definitely getting one. I'm not a Basswood hater, so the body doesn't bother me one bit...hell, my fave guitar, the JP7 is Basswood! But what really attracts me to the RGD7 is the 26.5 scale length. After owning my Hellraiser...I'm just much too accustomed to that scale length on a seven string. I love the JP7 to bits...but the 25.5 scale length kills it for me.


Edit: That dude from Emmure looks like he is in desperate need of a shower...instead of endorsing Ibanez, he should be endorsing Oil of Olay bodywash, or something...eeeewwwww...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I was sold before Bulb said it.



Quiet you.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jan 19, 2010)

Now that bulb is getting one..

MOAR WANT!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 19, 2010)

NDG said:


> Guitar looks nice, but what a horrible demonstration



Yeah 

He almost ruined that guitar for me...

And where the fuck are the string retainers? It just wouldn't be an RG without one...



Metal Ken said:


> You must've watched a different video than i did. I didn't see anything in "action". I saw some dude looking very confused while talking and even more confused smacking out a bunch of shit on the low B string.



Have my kids, Ken.



You say all the shit I'm afraid of getting flamed for


----------



## BenInKY (Jan 19, 2010)

123,700.00 JPY = 1,357.52 USD at Ikebe:

CPxyíXweb site yíõ -


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 19, 2010)

I was a huge fan of basswood when I played in standard E tuning, I thought it had a nice resonance. However, now that I play somewhat lower (B standard), I find that I don't like basswood as much as I used to. I would prefer mahogany over basswood for those tunings. This is my PERSONAL preference. 

I was surprised to hear that the RGD would be made of basswood. I honestly thought it would be mahogany.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 21, 2010)

I just think, it's about the guitar, not about the guy who's demoing it on the video. And anyway, give him a break. 

I will shut up with regard to complaining about someone else demoing a guitar for Ibanez until I get asked from Ibanez to demo one of their guitars


----------



## Dark_Matter (Mar 21, 2010)

didn't we have a thread similar to this where a bunch of people were shit talking this dude?


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 21, 2010)

No they were shit talking his custom shop RGD7 with the Yankees inlay at the 12th fret


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2010)

Santuzzo said:


> I just think, it's about the guitar, not about the guy who's demoing it on the video. And anyway, give him a break.
> 
> I will shut up with regard to complaining about someone else demoing a guitar for Ibanez until I get asked from Ibanez to demo one of their guitars



Thank you. 



Dark_Matter said:


> didn't we have a thread similar to this where a bunch of people were shit talking this dude?



Yes. 



splinter8451 said:


> No they were shit talking his custom shop RGD7 with the Yankees inlay at the 12th fret



No, there was shit talking about him and the guitar. Here's the thread. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/110927-emmures-guitarist-has-new-cs-rgd-9.html


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## skinhead (Mar 22, 2010)

Rick said:


> A bit overpriced.



+1

At least they have a new model, cooler than the RG


----------

